# Zim



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Hello!

I'd like to show you an (old?) Russian ZIM. It's a Gent's watch, but with a diameter of 33mm, it's too small for today's tastes and with the wonderful seventies wallpaper dial, it made a perfect present for my wife.



ZIM01small by wotsch, on Flickr



ZIM02small by wotsch, on Flickr

It's a lovely little watch, even the hands are blued. The next photo tries to capture this:



ZIM04small by wotsch, on Flickr

Inside is the classic Pobeda movement â€" the 2602, with 15 jewels and 18000 bph. This one was produced by the ZIM factory:



ZIM05small by wotsch, on Flickr



ZIM06small by wotsch, on Flickr

All I could find out about the ZIM (Zavod Imeni Maslennikova) factory is that it was located in Samara, produced watches under the brand names â€˜POBEDAâ€™ (ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð°) and 'ZIM' (Ð-Ð˜Ðœ) and has closed down.

If anyone can date the watch, or has any more information on the ZIM factory, I'd be happy to hear it.

-wotsch


----------



## Kutusov (Apr 19, 2010)

This might be interesting for you... http://forums.watchuseek.com/f10/last-days-zim-factory-515939.html More info in there too.

Can't add more in regard of the watch should be an oldie in pretty good condition. I hope your wife likes it and if not... it's just cause for divorce.


----------



## inskip75 (Jan 10, 2009)

Can't really help with any info but here's mine with same movement as yours - very simple dial compared to your dial


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

The â€˜Maslennikov Watch Factoryâ€™ is often referred to asâ€™Ð-Ð˜Ðœâ€™ (ZIM : â€˜Zavod Imeni Maslennikovaâ€™). It was located in the town of Samara(previously called Kuibischev) and produced watches under the Trade Nameâ€˜POBEDAâ€™ â€" ÐŸÐ¾Ð±ÐµÐ´Ð°. These later Pobeda watches should not be confused with thoseproduced in the 1950s in the Moscow Factories.










I think its long gone I am afraid, ZIM Factory - threatened with demolitionThe ZIM Factory struggled following the collapse of the USSRand has since closed with the loss of jobs in the local area.

They made some great dials , here is a purple dialed one I have, bad phone pic, does not do it justice










Cheers Martin :thumbsup:


----------



## AlexC1981 (Jul 26, 2009)

Great gift :thumbsup:

I'd love that if it was 37mm.


----------



## citizenhell (Jul 12, 2010)

Here's my wallpaper ZIM


----------



## wotsch (Jan 5, 2011)

Lovely!


----------

